# 36' Contender Saturday July 7 $350 all inc



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I have one spot open on a 36' Contender during the Fishing Fiesta out of Freeport on 7-7-18. Top water tournament fishing. King/dolphin/wahoo/Bonita 
832.721.539O 
Text me - Josh


----------

